# A serious question - Exercise bandages?!



## Santa_Claus (27 April 2011)

When I was growing up and mainly through pony club correct (according to my instructors  ) bandaging was instilled into me and I can remember bandaging and rebandaging a horse's leg over and over until I got it right! 

I learnt you have stretchy type exercise banadages to be used with minimal padding to offer support/protection when riding. They shouldn't be worn for extended periods and it was vital to get the pressure/tension right to walk the fine balance between support and being too tight so limiting circulation. Was also taught that these bandages when applied also go beneath and around the fetlock. The minimal padding was to prevent the leg over heating which I was taught as the main drawback of bandages.

Then you have thicker polo/fleecy style banadages with far less 'give' which are used with gamgee or pads which are for more gentle support/protection either in the stable or when travelling and therefore can be used for longer durations i.e. overnight if need be.

Now admittedly I rarely bandage other than in the event of a leg injury or a horse liable to swollen legs requiring box rest. I have though in the past bandaged for dressage comps and also dressage mounted prize givings where it was/is compulsory (and I was too cheap to buy matching white boots  )

Over recent years though there seems to be a trend for working horses in what seem to be polo fleece bandages both at home and competitions which I just can't understand and would love to know if I'm missing something?! Is there a new 'hybrid' bandage between the two that has passed me by? (wouldn't be the first time  ) Have 'proper' exercise bandages vanished into oblivion? Is it no longer deemed necessary to bandage below/around the fetlock?

Oh and before anyone even thinks this is a dig at anyone it isn't I am truely intrigued. I will be the first to admit I am lazy (and also time resetricted) and so prefer the ease of boots especially in the evenings when have poor light in the stables which isn't exactly condusive to bandaging, although I'm sure those who bandage regulary could put them on easily with their eyes closed. (actually it just the sort of thing I could just visualise my ex pc instructors making us do so!)

So yes help clearing up my confused mind please? and no mentions of matchyness as any colour co-ordination should in my mind only ever be a 'bonus' of the practicality of an item!


----------



## tigers_eye (27 April 2011)

You will have both PC brigades on this thread .

I used to used bandages with elastic in them until I went on Junior training at Gill Watson's place and both her and Bob Baskerville blew their tops when they saw this. Both elasticated bandages and any kind of boot with anything more than minimal elastic inserts was the work of the devil and should never ever be used! Even over was it Proctor pads? which was our current xc leg-protection. I have since chucked all elasticated bandages, and the only elastic ever allowed near my horses' legs is that in your bog standard tendon boots, and I do them really loosely, just taught enough that they won't slip. I do sometimes bandage with polo bandages, have never had a problem with them, and I go just round the fetlock but not below. I don't use padding underneath. Have you seen the current trend though for what I consider stable bandage size under pads (the lovely eskadron ones) under bandages for GP dressage horses in the warm up? Think Frodo's pics of Totilas warming up showed them last year or the year before.

Other bandaging point: I was taught you always bandage towards the tail, so it's different on the two sides. I always grind my teeth a little when I see someone bandaging towards the nose and they give a little tightening tug after passing the tendon.....


----------



## racingdemon (27 April 2011)

As i am totally phobic about hot tendons, i only use boots for XC, & they have totally bare legs for all flatwork & jumping over poles, (although I do wear tendon boots for a SJ class)

As much as i love the look of matchy matchy fleece bandages & have many sets, since reading something years ago... i can't bring myself to use them!

Not much help!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 April 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			I used to used bandages with elastic in them until I went on Junior training at Gill Watson's place and both her and Bob Baskerville blew their tops when they saw this. Both elasticated bandages and any kind of boot with anything more than minimal elastic inserts was the work of the devil and should never ever be used! I have since chucked all elasticated bandages, and the only elastic ever allowed near my horses' legs is that in your bog standard tendon boots, and I do them really loosely, just taught enough that they won't slip.
		
Click to expand...

Same here - used to have the half fleece, half elastic bandages (in Italy they were known as "dressage bandages" back then) until I was told by several very experienced professionals that the elastic just makes them too dangerous, so I threw all of them away too! Have only used fleece ones since (which are also cheaper, easier to wash, and last longer).



tigers_eye said:



			Have you seen the current trend though for what I consider stable bandage size under pads (the lovely eskadron ones) under bandages for GP dressage horses in the warm up? Think Frodo's pics of Totilas warming up showed them last year or the year before.
		
Click to expand...

Not just Toto.. it seems to be quite common. Lots of people also put boots (Eskadron "allround" boots or similar) over fleece bandages.









tigers_eye said:



			Other bandaging point: I was taught you always bandage towards the tail, so it's different on the two sides. I always grind my teeth a little when I see someone bandaging towards the nose and they give a little tightening tug after passing the tendon.....
		
Click to expand...

I was never taught this


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 April 2011)

my pc instructor who i can remember teaching me to bandage was very old fashioned so would explain a thing or two with changing opinions. And as I can count on my hands the amount of times I have bandaged for ridden work (hmm lets see PC exams and a few mounted prize givings only  ) hence my reason to ask! I do own a set of white elasticated bandages the same ones I had when on ponies which are still brilliant white to this day sitting in a trunk in the shed unused. Same applies to my fleecy polo bandages!  

Oh and T_E I was also taught to bandage back to the tail, in addition to never starting or finishing on the tendon especially at the back. I can also remember the gaps between each 'layer' being carefully measured as being identical and the 'two finger' test being carried out to measure tension!


----------



## siennamum (27 April 2011)

Tbh, I don't get bandages full stop. I am old enough to recall using elasticated bandages and stable bandages religiously, but now know the damage that overheating can cause tendons and am amazed at the use of thick fleece bandages, for what can only be described as fashion.
My mare was bandaged at night at PC camp last year because her legs came up. it's broken her. Instead of hosing, dermobion and rest, she had gel on her legs and thick support bandages overnight, then she was worked equally hard for the next 2 days. There is so much ignorance around the use of bandages it's horrifying.


----------



## racingdemon (27 April 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Not just Toto.. it seems to be quite common. Lots of people also put boots (Eskadron "allround" boots or similar) over fleece bandages.






Click to expand...

Out of interest.... what is the purpose/aim of all these boots/bandages? 

I was also taught to bandage front to back & to never pull the bandage, but instead to firmly roll it over the leg (if that makes sense!)


----------



## SpottedCat (27 April 2011)

I'm another who was taught to bandage front to back, and in the same way as S_C was with distances/start and finish etc. I was taught at a riding school though (which is now a stud). I was also taught you roll firmly not pull RD!

I love the look of bandages which match everything, but a) I am too lazy (and the bandages would be black because all my 'every day' saddle cloths are black, and b) am another who hates the idea they are heating the tendons.


----------



## vallin (27 April 2011)

The theory (as I know it) is that they support the leg. In reality they all do naff all. The only way they can support the leg is Robert Jones type bandages or bandages that are so tight they're damaging. Bandages as the majority of people do them have the same action as brushing boots and the only reason I occasionally use them is that my horse has windgalls therefore I sometimes stuggle to get boots that fit well.


----------



## Dandycandy (27 April 2011)

I bandage for ridden work but mine are like a knitted slightly stretchy not fleece material and quite thin.
there are elastic type ones available but i dont use them i dont like the feel. the ones i use are breathable.
i was taught towards the tail too. im not very old but its amazing how many people go 'oh my god, youve put bandages on, that must have taken ages' no doesnt take very long, i always roll them up properly so they go straight on. lol.
boots are easier though or training wraps, get the same support as a bandage but with all the modern fabrics.


----------



## ecrozier (27 April 2011)

Always taught to go towards tail too! I don't use elasticated bandages, and tbh only use bandages when washing boots! Use plain fleece ones and never apply tight and only for hacking and flatwork. Paranoid about hot tendons but not sure polo bandages would heat more than say fleece lined brush boots? 
Don't bandage overnight unless have to eg told to by vet....


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 April 2011)

Yes, I never pull them either, and am careful where to start/stop, and that layers are the same (though I don't do the two finger test! ). I was also taught that all four legs should be bandaged by the same person.

I always bandage for schooling (just four plain fleece bandages with nothing underneath) but never overnight. Legs are never warm when I take them off after a session!!

I have no idea what the purpose of boots plus bandages is. I guess it's to offer even more protection but I do agree that it does seem a little excessive, as surely either bandages or boots can protect well enough from minor scraps etc.

I guess the extra long Climatex wraps are used to offer some protection to the pastern / to the area below the fetlock which would be otherwise unprotected?


----------



## vallin (27 April 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I'm another who was taught to bandage front to back, and in the same way as S_C was with distances/start and finish etc. I was taught at a riding school though (which is now a stud). I was also taught you roll firmly not pull RD!
		
Click to expand...

I was also taught this...but then again I did learn how to bandage from the Pony Club Manual


----------



## ecrozier (27 April 2011)

Can't edit but wanted to add I also run the bandage up the tendon before going round the leg so the tendon doesn't have 'ridges' of bandage on it.


----------



## charlie76 (27 April 2011)

I am that old that when I was an event groom we bandaged over porter boots and the tapes were sewn down!
You should always bandage towards the tail and have the crease of the pad facing backwards. The tension should be such that you can put your little finger inside the bandage once its on.
I use polo wraps at home when I can be bothered, more often than not I will use sports boots.
My horse had a Robert Jones Banadage on when he fractured his radius. Caused his leg to swell and errupt, he now has lovey white hair  all patchy down his leg, unique!


----------



## tigers_eye (27 April 2011)

I do think it's pretty amazing when you see slow mo footage of a show-jumper coming off the derby bank in nothing more than a pair of every-day eskadron tendon boots, and then you see these dressage horses so wrapped up you wonder how they can achieve their knee action ;-P. And a lot of jumping racehorses seem to manage with nothing on too. 

When William injured himself high up on a hind leg last year and wouldn't put it on the floor an eminent lady vet from Liverpool uni (I can't remember her name but saw her on the footage of the Grand National) told me there was no point in bandaging the other hind, which I'd asked as he was weight bearing all on that leg.


----------



## bvlgari (28 April 2011)

I bandage for every work session and if I loose school.  I use the fleece bandages, and climatex pads underneath, they are warm after exercise.  When I first started working as a dressage groom we bandaged with fleece bandages without pads underneath, then the rider I worked for got her first international horse, we moved onto using pads underneath always.

Then I was taught how to clay their legs, bubble wrap, big climatex pads and bandages - overnight.  I was told this is for their legs to recover from the hard work?!

I don't agree with the claying overnight anymore - but interesting to hear the FB doesn't use pads underneath, is it safe?


----------



## Jane_Lou (28 April 2011)

I was also taught to always bandage towards the tail, bit like putting on boots, straps always face the rear, they have to be even and no ends near the tendons. I did have a set of white polo bandages ready for our winter of BD (I was never brave enough to use them at BE  but as we never got out and B is now sold I donated them to my dressage diva friend!


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2011)

ecrozier said:



			Can't edit but wanted to add I also run the bandage up the tendon before going round the leg so the tendon doesn't have 'ridges' of bandage on it.
		
Click to expand...

This. I cannot BEAR tendons wrapped with bandage next to the skin, so it makes ridges across the tendons. It horrifies me, however good the bandager. Allegedly it's fine for PC 'B' test though, that's what they preach. Eeekkk.

Back in the dark ages I used to use stretchy cotton exercise bandages over gamgee, and then later graduated to using them over porter boots. i never had one slip or unravel, but was very happy to move on to boots instead. Much prefer them.

btw... *sticks Safety Busybody Hat on* - i have heard of two people killed and one paralysed by horse falling on gallops due to tripping over an unravelling bandage. i'd NEVER use them on the gallops...


----------



## MillionDollar (28 April 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			Other bandaging point: I was taught you always bandage towards the tail, so it's different on the two sides. I always grind my teeth a little when I see someone bandaging towards the nose and they give a little tightening tug after passing the tendon.....
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this completely!!! I was taught this too and it has always stuck in my mind.......it makes sense! 

I use polo fleece bandages everyday, yes for protection, but also mainly for the look (matchy matchy ) and I don't care how vain that sounds. I also always use Eskadron climex pads underneath in front as for some reason or another it actually stops his legs getting too hot


----------



## CalllyH (28 April 2011)

No no no no bandages only boots even on expensive show horses I used to ride.


----------



## sam1am (28 April 2011)

Interesting reading what everyone does/uses. I use fleece bandages with ' cut to size' pads underneath  but recently bought escadron pads as I think they keep the legs cooler BUT I can't get them to fit?! 
They seem too big/long even though they are the small ones? Can anyone explain to me how well they fit on your horses? Or do i just happen to have a very short legged 16.3?!
P.s kerilli, when I did my 'b test no way would bandages ever be put on straight to the skin, is this a recent development?


----------



## trendybraincell (28 April 2011)

I really struggle to find boots that fit the welsh cob without rubbing, I've given up spending money on a set of boots only for them to rub and have to be sold at a loss, hence I bandage for flatwork. Like MD I'm also vain and like the look, but he is close behind so I feel needs something to protect the fetlock from knocks. I recently swapped from regular gamgee type padding to Eskadron pads (when I could get them small enough) and they do a good job of keeping the leg cool

sam1am the pad that don't fit are they size small? I ordered some pony sized Eskadrons and they fit my wee Welsh perfectly  and they smaller than the 'small' I bought off the shelf


----------



## sam1am (28 April 2011)

They are def small TB!must have a look at the dimensions of the pony sized ones!
Would love to see some close up pics of peoples bandages with them on. 
Also pet hate is those awfull cheap brushing boots with elastic straps pulling straight across the tendon...


----------



## trendybraincell (28 April 2011)

sam1am said:



			They are def small TB!must have a look at the dimensions of the pony sized ones!
Would love to see some close up pics of peoples bandages with them on. 
Also pet hate is those awfull cheap brushing boots with elastic straps pulling straight across the tendon...
		
Click to expand...

Then I would try getting your hands on some pony sized ones...they only about 5cm smaller but made all the difference, and fit mine perfectly


----------



## dominobrown (28 April 2011)

I prefer bandages for travelling. My pointer however is banned from wearing banadages as he gets too excitied and they are too difficult to remove! He has raced on different types of going and has never had a boot on, probably ever, and never had a problem either. It is a fact that a hotter tendon is a weaker one. And as kerrilli said, when boots and bandages slip/ fall off etc they can be VERY dangerous. I have seen a brushing boot cause a horse to PTS at a point. It slipped down the leg and caused it to have a nasty trip/fall.
I do xc and SJ in boots, and use over reach boots, though I am afraid I barely use boots now. Partly as I can't be bothered to wash them all the time 
I hate when people tape over-reach boots on too...


----------



## Kokopelli (28 April 2011)

sam1am said:



			Interesting reading what everyone does/uses. I use fleece bandages with ' cut to size' pads underneath  but recently bought escadron pads as I think they keep the legs cooler BUT I can't get them to fit?! 
They seem too big/long even though they are the small ones? Can anyone explain to me how well they fit on your horses? Or do i just happen to have a very short legged 16.3?!
P.s kerilli, when I did my 'b test no way would bandages ever be put on straight to the skin, is this a recent development?
		
Click to expand...

I did my B test a couple of years ago and we were told polo bandages are meant to be put on the skin all the others had padding underneath.


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2011)

sam1am, i'm only going by what i was told, during a rather spirited 'discussion' with someone... i was adamant that bandages must NEVER be wrapped directly onto the tendons. 
Kokopelli, i don't see the difference though, any fabric will have ridges, whether they are polo bandages or any other type? surely doing a run or two of the polo bandages down the back of the tendons, then wrapping round is far safer, if someone is determined not to use bandage pads for some reason...

the thing that needs to be shown, can't be described easily, is that you shouldn't ever pull the bandage while bandaging, you roll the bandages up at the tension you are going to put them on, and then just unroll at that same firm-but-with-give tension... really hard to convey, and it needs someone experienced to watch and correct someone who automatically tugs for tension, without thinking about the consequences. This without bandage pads = recipe for disaster imho, whatever fabric/type the bandages.


----------



## Kokopelli (28 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			sam1am, i'm only going by what i was told, during a rather spirited 'discussion' with someone... i was adamant that bandages must NEVER be wrapped directly onto the tendons. 
Kokopelli, i don't see the difference though, any fabric will have ridges, whether they are polo bandages or any other type? surely doing a run or two of the polo bandages down the back of the tendons, then wrapping round is far safer, if someone is determined not to use bandage pads for some reason...
		
Click to expand...

When I mentioned this I was told to be quiet and do what the syllabus says. 
I don't like bandages going straight onto skin and neither did the person who was training us up for B test but she had to teach us by the syllabus but she said once the exam is over never bandage without pads or do what you have said which is to do a run down the back. When I tried to do the run down the back in the exam I was told that wasn't correct but as I explained why, I think I got away with it.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (28 April 2011)

well there has been some seriously bad bandaging exhibited since the matchy matchy came into force! i did polo ponies for ten years and they NEVER had bandages on without fybatack/gamgee underneath (and a chucka lasts 6 mins) so never on longer than half hour!! a nice well cut pair/set of neoprene boots (in whatever color you like) that fits the horse are less likely to throw up any probs than bandages. and quicker to wash/quicker to put on and off!


----------



## Cash (28 April 2011)

I was taught to bandage when I first started polo grooming, and we hardly ever use anything other than fleece bandages with nothing underneath for the polo ponies. Usually with tendon boots over the top of the bandages on the front legs. Then tape over that.
More and more people in polo (that I've seen anyway) seem to use the sport boots instead of bandaging now though. Unfortunately it'd seem that a set of sport boots is more expensive than your average set of fleece bandages, and when equipping several teams of ponies I can see why people lean towards the bandages..!

I bandage my own horse occasionally too, using fleece bandages with nothing underneath. 
Sorry if I'm being really stupid  - but by doing a 'run down the tendon' do you mean you'd put a 'fold' of the bandage facing vertically, running along the tendon as protection, at the beginning of the bandage and then wrapping around it as you go? Because if so that's what I do and was taught


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2011)

Yes, that's it, 1 or 2 folds of the bandage down the back of the leg 1st. Of course, that means there's a twist to be dealt with, without making a pressure point...  Bad bandaging is the work of the devil for horses' legs. Far better a naked leg than a badly bandaged one. Boots are far easier to get right (as long as they fit properly, whole new minefield there!)


----------



## dieseldog (29 April 2011)

Do you really have to bandage your horse for mounted dressage prize givings?


----------



## charlie55 (29 April 2011)

Interesting read!! I used to bandage all the time and always used fleece ones with padding underneith, simply because my lad has had a couple of sprained tendons in the past and i thought it was more support for him. Since my son has started nursery and i try to ride and get all the jobs done in that time, i havent got the time to bandage anymore and he is fine, never use boots unless i go hacking either so 9 times out of 10 he has naked legs. However he can be clumsy with lateral work so i may sell my climatex linings and god nose how many bandages and buy some stretch and flex wraps for when we do abit more in the school...


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Do you really have to bandage your horse for mounted dressage prize givings?
		
Click to expand...

i very much doubt it, there are no rules on what you must put on your horse's legs surely, boots would be fine. but not so trendy obv.


----------



## Santa_Claus (29 April 2011)

back when I was on ponies (ok only 12-13 years but seems years ago  ) you had to boot/bandage for mounted prize givings. The rule came in after a very very top GP horse was kicked in a prize giving ending its career if I remember rightly.

And as at the time we did everything on a budget white bandages were far cheaper than a set of white brushing boots which I wouldn't otherwise use so bandaging it was!

Thread certainly has become interesting reading for which i'm glad


----------



## Halfstep (29 April 2011)

You do indeed have to bandage for mounted prize givings in dressage. 

I was taught to bandage in the polo way with a strip down the tendon, but now use climatex pads under all the time. Stable bandaging is an art, I've had to redo bandaging done by vets lol. I use semi elastic knitted type stable bandages over fibagee, and go right down below the fetlock. For exercise I go just below the fetlock joint. The trend for boots on top makes me shudder as you are asking for overheating. But a top dressage rider told me she always bandages and boots when introducing new work, then goes back to bandages only when the horse is used to it, they support the extra strain of the new exercise.


----------



## Dizzle (29 April 2011)

I never bandage, I had to do it for my stage 2 so know how to do it but I always worry that they'd come undone and do an injury. When my horse comes in to winter stable hours I use stable chaps on puffy legs. Mind you I also dislike travel boots with a passion.

I pop brushing boots on for schooling though, nothing for hacking.

Do you have to wear bandages for affiliated prize givings..? You learn something new every day!


----------



## MillionDollar (29 April 2011)

Halfstep said:



			You do indeed have to bandage for mounted prize givings in dressage.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew that! Probably because I haven't done a mounted prize giving yet  and just thought everyone did because they look smart.


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			back when I was on ponies (ok only 12-13 years but seems years ago  ) you had to boot/bandage for mounted prize givings. The rule came in after a very very top GP horse was kicked in a prize giving ending its career if I remember rightly.

And as at the time we did everything on a budget white bandages were far cheaper than a set of white brushing boots which I wouldn't otherwise use so bandaging it was!

Thread certainly has become interesting reading for which i'm glad 

Click to expand...

it was Nicole Uphoff's Rembrandt (then the top horse in the world) who got kicked in a prizegiving, ending his career.

do you specifically have to bandage not boot for mounted prize givings? learn a new thing every day!


----------



## Santa_Claus (29 April 2011)

now you can do either i think. previously i cant remember just remember had to be white!!


----------



## TheMule (29 April 2011)

There are so many excellent boots on the market that I really can't see the need for bandaging other than for someone's own vanity.

Personally, my horses never wear boots on the flat- if they bump a leg into another leg I want them to know about it so that they are not learning incorrectly.


----------



## MillbrookSong (29 April 2011)

I don't bandage mine at home but at work we bandage if they need it (for knocks or if boots have  rubbed) we use fleece polos with a pad down the back of the leg not all the way round For fronts and nothing on backs and do 1 or 2 figs or 8 round the joint. For my AH test I used a fleece polo over a pad and that was what i thought you had to do?


----------



## Tnavas (29 April 2011)

I did go through a phase of bandaging - lovely red ones. Must admit now that I have a whole load of them that have never been used. I have ones that I use for injured/swollen limbs

I prefer to use just brushing boots.

I remember my very first bandaging lesson - at Pony Club in an old converted nissan hut, I cycled to rally in the pouring rain.


----------



## Tnavas (29 April 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Do you really have to bandage your horse for mounted dressage prize givings?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be the trend here in NZ - white boots or bandages for prize giving


----------

